# Poll: Selling Paint Film for inside of auger area and chute (HSS series)



## florindi (Nov 21, 2015)

Fellow Honda Owners,

I am taking a poll of how many people might be interested in purchasing a kit that includes a perfectly cut film to line the inside of your Honda HSS snowblower. I have made patterns for only a 1332 model that I transferred to CAD. I have included some photos of my finished product. I had the auger pattern professionally cut by my friend who does automotive paint film. I chose the 12 mil film for durability rather than the conventional 8 mil.

If you noticed I have a hybrid of the UHMW Polyethylene liner. I originally had the auger assembly lined with this as well. However, the glue was not strong enough to deal with any shear force from rocks or other debris. I then decided to pursue using automotive paint film that has excellent glue strength. I left the pieces in my chute as Polyethylene since any debris will clear the auger and will not tear off the chute pieces.

I don't have prices yet as I need to work with the distributor to figure out a proper cost.

Send me a PM if your interested


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice... i used a piece of rubber i custom made

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

I would be interested. Price would be the deciding factor


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

I would as well .


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm interested.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

I would be down for it too


----------



## florindi (Nov 21, 2015)

Bump! I need more people to be interested to pursue a quantity buy.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm surprised how few people have voiced an interest. I think it would be a nice addition to my machine, but I have my reservations on using 12mil 

I can't imagine anything short of 62.5 mils 1/16" being durable enough. Think about all the small pebbles that get plowed into the end of the driveway burm. And especially gravel driveways. 

Any evidence that the 12mil can withstand these conditions?


----------



## florindi (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't have any evidence as of yet, since we have no snow in Boston. I originally used the 1/32" UHMW material that has been discussed in another thread. This material had very low glue shear strength and it ripped right off with 1 rock being pushed through. It only last 1 storm. This new material is has very high glue strength and is very resilient to tears. If you are familiar with any automotive paint film, then this is the same product, but thicker. I think its going to hold up well. I'll provide feedback after the next storm.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Probably you ought to convince the manufacturer to adopt this paint coating, seeing as it's really only a useful addition to a brand new show room condition machine . . . . not one which has experienced any moisture retaining scratches or dings to the paint . . . . one like yours !


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

florindi said:


> ...If you are familiar with any automotive paint film, then this is the same product, but thicker. I think its going to hold up well. I'll provide feedback after the next storm.


My only concern is how well it would handle a relatively steady stream of light gravel/snow/ice mix that I push through on a regular basis. The inside of my older chute stays shiny silver...even my new one is showing silver in spots.

If it is tough enough, I would buy in.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

My first attempt at a liner eventually ripped out too and in my case I think that the exposed leading edge was more of an issue than the adhesive strength. I installed a thin metal plate on the leading edge of my current liner but if I could do it again, I'd lengthen the liner, running it up the chute about 6" so that the leading edge isn't exposed to any turbulence or debris from the impeller. Just a thought in case you want to incorporate that into your design.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Relying on adhesives is likely to prove problematic, especially since this kind of thing is going to be field applied on used machines in the cold. And you'd probably want some real thickness there so it can still hold itself together as it wears.

So far, the liners on my HS's look mint and haven't presented any problems that I know of, which is encouraging.

I'm not saying this is the best way to do this, but its an example in case anyone is interested.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/903657-post34.html


----------



## Philippe (Feb 17, 2017)

I am definitely interested!


----------

